# (5E) Frog God Games Rappan Athuk for 5E



## J.R. Baker (Mar 1, 2018)

In a matter of minutes the Kickstarter for the conversion of Rappan Athuk, The Dungeon of Graves is set to begin.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Myrdin Potter (Mar 1, 2018)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/froggodgames/rappan-athuk-reborn-for-fifth-edition-go-down-the


----------



## J.R. Baker (Mar 1, 2018)

It's alive.

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...go-down-the?ref=discovery&term=frog god games


----------



## Zardnaar (Mar 1, 2018)

$95 is a bit rich for me and I have the PF version in PDF I picked up in a humble bundle.


----------



## Myrdin Potter (Mar 1, 2018)

The maps are significantly improved and the 5e conversion will be very detailed, but if $95 is too much you can always do the work yourself.


----------



## Zardnaar (Mar 1, 2018)

Myrdin Potter said:


> The maps are significantly improved and the 5e conversion will be very detailed, but if $95 is too much you can always do the work yourself.




I think it's full colour. 500 odd pages it's reasonable I suppose.  With postage though it's gonna be pricey and not a massive fan of megadungeon.


----------



## mach1.9pants (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm really looking forward to this, the humongous tank stop that is RA is too big for a conversion by me, but colour and converted? I'm in!


----------



## mach1.9pants (Mar 1, 2018)

Aaaand it's funded, less than 6 hours in.


----------



## Matrix Sorcica (Mar 1, 2018)

No EU-friendly shipping?  Get with the times, Froggies.


----------



## jimmytheccomic (Mar 1, 2018)

Man, I wish the PDF only price point was lower, thirty bucks is usually as much as I'm willing to spend for digital. I'll grab it later if the reviews are great, though.


----------



## Luz (Mar 1, 2018)

Never played this in previous editions but always wanted to give it a try. The new artwork is amazing and the hi res colour maps is also a huge plus for me, so count me in. $95 is a fair price  for a 500-page hardcover.


----------



## Myrdin Potter (Mar 1, 2018)

This is one of the classic megadungeons in D&D, and I am glad it is finally here in 5e.

I have talked to FGG in the past about shipping. The issue is backer numbers and total number of books sold in the EU. They use one printer that they trust with very high quality binding and it would take a really big KS with a lot of EU backers to make it worthwhile to split the shipment and send into the EU. Otherwise the price is the standard post office price for the size and weight.

Best bet is probably to get a bunch of friends together and have a local store make one large purchase if you really want cheaper shipping. Or get vacationing friends or coworkers to carry one back.


----------



## Matrix Sorcica (Mar 1, 2018)

EU friendly shipping is not really about shipping costs as it's about VAT and fees for shipments from outside the EU. I can see from the replies on the kickstarter that FGG doesn't realize this and thinks it's just about shipping costs.
A shame, as judging from the success already, I bet a lot more Europeans would back it. 

(I would be liable to pay an additional $60 in VAT and fees besides the $45 for shipping. That's more than the book itself)


----------



## darjr (Mar 1, 2018)

This was a question on colevilles ks.

Somebody tell them it’s easy and they can ask Matt. Or just look at the ENWorld thread about the Matt’s ks


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 2, 2018)

I've backed it at the PDF level. Shipping to Australia is a killer. I bit the bullet and got a hard copy of the Blight for 5E, but I'm going the cheaper electronic version for this.


----------



## Myrdin Potter (Mar 2, 2018)

Matrix Sorcica said:


> EU friendly shipping is not really about shipping costs as it's about VAT and fees for shipments from outside the EU. I can see from the replies on the kickstarter that FGG doesn't realize this and thinks it's just about shipping costs.
> A shame, as judging from the success already, I bet a lot more Europeans would back it.
> 
> (I would be liable to pay an additional $60 in VAT and fees besides the $45 for shipping. That's more than the book itself)




Because I am an accountant and I am from outside the USA and have lived outside the USA, I understand VAT. If I recall correctly, the common tactic is to ship to the UK which has 0% VAT on books and then ship to the EU from the UK. This avoids the VAT surprise.

Now, FGG does not use outside fulfillment companies (it is all done in house), so they need to find and pay for fulfillment in the UK. They also need enough books to make it worthwhile. They have about 600 backers as of this post, and even if you assume EU friendly means more backers, you need to balance it all out. If they get 1200 backers in total, maybe this one kickstarter is big enough, but in general the additional work is not worth the few additional backers.

If fulfillment was outsourced anyways, then it does make sense.


----------



## J.R. Baker (Mar 3, 2018)

$76,660 pledged of $30,000 goal

777 backers

27 days to go


----------



## J.R. Baker (Mar 6, 2018)

$91,866 pledged of $30,000 goal

951 backers

24 days to go


----------



## J.R. Baker (Mar 9, 2018)

$96,686 pledged of $30,000 goal

1,010 backers

21 days to go


----------



## J.R. Baker (Mar 13, 2018)

$101,292 pledged of $30,000 goal

1,074 backers

17 days to go


----------



## mach1.9pants (Mar 16, 2018)

The Frogs just answered a question about magic item/treasure levels in RA 5E

_Patrick "Adam is correct with regard to Rappan Athuk. It is loaded with treasure of all kinds and magic items are plentiful. There is a caveat emptor with the magic items for players, though. They are not always what they seem. I realize that the magic item saturation will not fit in with the spirit of 5e, but that is okay. This isn't your typical 5e adventure, and the PCs will need the boost that some of the magic items bring. If you feel there is too much treasure, then you should definitely feel empowered to turn that magic sword into a ceremonial sword worth XXX gp, or strictly enforce the number of items that a character can have attuned at a time."

"On magic and gold.

I try to make plenty of risk/reward here. A very dangerous place with lots of (usually well hidden or used by bad guys) magic items may seem like the Price is Right.

Remember though, bandits stalk the exterior of the dungeon exits.

You gotta use them. I took this idea from Gamelords Thieves Guild issue 2 and treasure vaults of Lindoran.

Lots of loot inside, lots of bad guys that rob you outside.

I like to make up new items and creative treasures as well.

Old D&D also is much more item heavy than 5e. One can always lessen the stuff found.

Between the bandits, the risk and the DM’s ability to modify, as well as the fact that most items are well hidden, it should be fairly essy to bslance/modify to suit your needs.

Keep in mind I don't give XP gor combat, so gold is XP (along with story awards)

Bill"_

Love the idea that this not your normal 5E adventure - Monty haul treasure aligned with Grimsworthy level traps and encounter number 3-300 (1E style) enemies! There are heaps of 5E balanced adventures and dungeons out there, you can go a little wild with this. PCs get powerful, but man they'll need it!


----------



## J.R. Baker (Mar 19, 2018)

$115,077 pledged of $30,000 goal

1,233 backers

11 days to go


----------



## J.R. Baker (Mar 21, 2018)

$117,431 pledged of $30,000 goal

1,255 backers

9 days to go


----------



## J.R. Baker (Mar 24, 2018)

$119,656 pledged of $30,000 goal

1,276 backers

6 days to go


----------



## J.R. Baker (Mar 26, 2018)

This project will only be funded if it reaches its goal by Fri, March 30 2018 7:48 PM CDT. 

$121,645 pledged of $30,000 goal

1,299 backers

4 days to go


----------



## J.R. Baker (Mar 27, 2018)

The final countdown has begun. Pledge now!

$122,906 pledged of $30,000 goal

1,320 backers

3 days to go


----------



## J.R. Baker (Mar 28, 2018)

$125,145 pledged of $30,000 goal

1,357 backers

66 hours to go


----------



## darjr (Mar 28, 2018)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/froggodgames/rappan-athuk-reborn-for-fifth-edition-go-down-the

adding the link for being this far in the thread.


----------



## J.R. Baker (Mar 28, 2018)

Coming up on the 48 hour countdown.  Get your copy so you can lead your players Down the Well!

Can we get to 1500 backers?

$128,455 pledged of $30,000 goal

1,411 backers

50 hours to go


----------



## J.R. Baker (Mar 29, 2018)

$129,917 pledged of $30,000 goal

1,429 backers

48 hours to go


----------



## J.R. Baker (Mar 30, 2018)

$150,508 pledged of $30,000 goal

1,701 backers

19 hours to go


----------



## J.R. Baker (Mar 30, 2018)

$153,552 pledged of $30,000 goal

1,746 backers

9 hours to go


----------



## J.R. Baker (Mar 30, 2018)

$160,009 pledged of $30,000 goal

1,815 backers

3 hours to go


----------



## J.R. Baker (Mar 31, 2018)

$163,957 pledged of $30,000 goal

1,852 backers

56 minutes to go


----------

